# What is used here? oversized full front screen printing



## slowlypokin (Jan 2, 2007)

Hello everyone,
I am sort of new to the t-shirt business... I have using a regular screen printer in my local area for several months. In trying to change with the markets demand I have decided researching the recent tshirt trends and have found that several companies are going to the Whole Tshirt print. I asked my screen printer if he can do this and he said he was unable to print larger than 15x18 and said screen printing is difficult on seams. So how is this done exactly and where can I find someone that can manufacture this kind of t-shirt. 

I don't need allover printing just on the front. This is the largest image I would need.







Can you please point me in the correct direction to get this type of image printed... Thanks guys... and I'm sorry in advance if you guys get this question a lot.. but I appreciate the help.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: What is used here?*

Here's a thread with some info about screenprinters who can do this kind of "all over" printing:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t8891.html

Hope that helps.


----------



## slowlypokin (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: What is used here?*

I came across that post while searching but it still didn't offer but one source. There has got to be more out there and someone here has to have had it done and offer advice when printing this type of graphic.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: What is used here?*

Lots of people ask about this kind of printing, but I'm not sure if anyone has actually had it done yet.

Not many screenprinters offer this service because it requires specialized equipment.


----------



## slowlypokin (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: What is used here?*

Very interesting... I see it a lot these days so there's got to be someone that knows. Well... I guess I'll have to keep looking. thanks


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: What is used here?*

I think part of the reason you see this so often now is that the big brands can afford to have these kind of shirts custom made by the thousands. Easy for them, not so easy for the little guy (although it can still be done).


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: What is used here?*

As Jasonda said, it's a question of scale. You see this kind of printing done most often by the biggest of brands (who can do whatever they want) and the smallest of brands (that can do it themself). It's actually probably hardest to make happen in that average middle band.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: What is used here?*



slowlypokin said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am sort of new to the t-shirt business... I have using a regular screen printer in my local area for several months. In trying to change with the markets demand I have decided researching the recent tshirt trends and have found that several companies are going to the Whole Tshirt print. I asked my screen printer if he can do this and he said he was unable to print larger than 15x18 and said screen printing is difficult on seams. So how is this done exactly and where can I find someone that can manufacture this kind of t-shirt.
> 
> I don't need allover printing just on the front. This is the largest image I would need.
> ...


 
you can also get screen printed plastisol transfers made, basic pricing and size is something like this:

1 Color with 1 or 2 percentage variations (like Black, grey1, grey2)
25x38 sheet size (whatever qty of designs you can fit on the sheet)
500 sheets (color changes example: 100 black, 100 white, 100 red, 100 yellow, 100 purple)
$ 2,500 total all included, screens etc. ($ 5/sheet 25x38)

this is a basic idea and prices may vary for different transfer makers.

good luck.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: What is used here?*



> I came across that post while searching but it still didn't offer but one source. There has got to be more out there and someone here has to have had it done and offer advice when printing this type of graphic.


Sometimes, one good source is all you need  (but to be fair, there were 2 sources listed in that thread). 

It's usually don with a belt printer or an oversized screen. As has been stated, not too many screen printers have that capability.

To get it done, you could use one of the sources in that thread, or you needed larger quantities, you could outsource the printing to an overseas manufacturer that have those printing methods at their disposal (usually requires high minimums like 1000+ pieces)


----------



## moksha (Oct 28, 2007)

It is possible with over sized screens but will still not look so hot on the edges, the first few prints my look ok but eventully you will get a nasty build up of ink, unless you want to do some frequent cleaning of the underside of the screen. Most of these companies are printing the fabric before sewing. Depending on the print some factories will user roller print, some use manual or auto...


----------

